# Altamaha Corridore WMA



## cdpaints (Jun 25, 2006)

I am thinking of hunting this WMA this year.  Just wondering if any of ya'll have hunted it and what kind of luck you had.  I started fishing the altamha this year since I got a new boat  and really like the area.  I live 3  miles from jaycee landing in jesup, so it would be close to the house if is worth fishing.  thanks in advance.


----------

